# Spending Time



## rockjon

Hi, I have been trying to figure out how to say spending time in Tagalog.  Normally, in English, if I work on a project for 3 hours, I say I spent three hours doing it.  Words like gastusin, I think are only used for expenses.  Aksayahin implies that the time was wasted which I really don't mean to say.  The closest word I that I know is maybe gugol but I have never heard anyone actually use that word in spoken Tagalog.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alakdan

You can say "Inabot ako ng tatlong oras para tapusin ang trabaho."

Which means, it took you 3 hours to finish the work/task.

But if you really want to say that you will be spending time on a task that you really didn't wan to.  You can use "aksaya" or "sayang" Mag-aaksaya/Mag-sasayang ako ng tatlong oras para tapusin ang trabaho."


----------



## AskLang

Alakdan said:


> You can say "Inabot ako ng tatlong oras para tapusin ang trabaho."
> 
> Which means, it took you 3 hours to finish the work/task.
> 
> But if you really want to say that you will be spending time on a task that you really didn't wan to. You can use "aksaya" or "sayang" Mag-aaksaya/Mag-sasayang ako ng tatlong oras para tapusin ang trabaho."


 
I'm sorry, Alakdan, but for me, I think you wouldn't normally use 'aksaya' or 'sayang' in this sense in the future tense, because had you known you would only be wasting your time on something, you wouldn't even have a go in the first place. These words may work better in the past tense, however.


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> I'm sorry, Alakdan, but for me, I think you wouldn't normally use 'aksaya' or 'sayang' in this sense in the future tense, because had you known you would only be wasting your time on something, you wouldn't even have a go in the first place. These words may work better in the past tense, however.



Tama nga naman, pag magtatrabaho ka, siyempre hindi ka niyan nag-aaksaya ng oras mo. Pero minsan, may pagkakataon na gagawin mo ang isang bagay kahit nag-aaksaya ka lang ng oras. Halimbawa, "Mag-aaksaya ako ng tatlong oras para lang  mag-attend ng meeting."


----------



## demerith

What about just "gamit"? "Gagamitin ko yung tatlong oras para tapusin ang trabaho." I will use three hours to finish the job. That's what I would use. "Inabot" sounds like an Anglicism to me but hey, I live in the States so I'm not up on current usage...


----------



## mataripis

*Spending time= gamitin ang oras     ** It took an hour= inabot ng isang oras.


----------

